# rote Farbe in s/w Bild einfügen



## arwenmü (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte schwarz-weiße Fotos mit einem roten Element erstellen (à la Schindlers Liste und das Mädchen mit dem roten Mantel). Ein Beispiel: Jemand zündet eine Friedhofskerze an, alles ist schwarz/weiß, außer der Friedhofskerze, die ist rot.

Nun meine Frage: Wie mach ich das ;-)? Hab Photoshop 7.0 und eine Digitalkamera, mit der man schwarz/weiß fotografieren kann. Soll ich die Fotos nun von anfang an s/w fotografieren und kann man dann die gewünschten Elemente rot ausmalen? Oder bunt fotografieren und das rote ausschneiden und in das danach s/w gefärbte Bild wieder einsetzen?

Erschwerend kommt noch dazu, dass ich auf allen Bildern (sollen zehn werden) immer den gleichen Rotton möchte, der zudem "dreckig" sein soll (als wenn ein schwarzer Schleier über der Farbe liegen würde).

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte,

lg arwenmü


----------



## ink (7. Januar 2008)

Willkommen bei Tutorials

Hmm, du kannst die Fotos bunt fotografieren, da du super Möglichkeiten hast in Photoshop die Bilder in Graustufen umzuwandeln.
http://www.screenz.de/2006-11/aus-farbe-wird-schwarzweiss/

Den Bereich den du Bunt haben willst kannst du selektieren und bearbeiten.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/256091-teil-schwarz-weiss-teil-farbig.html
(Guck dir die Suchfunktion vom Board an, hilft )

Den Farbton kannst du vorher festlegen und in einer Fläche abspeichern, so dass du sie jederzeit per Pipette aufnehmen kannst

Peez


----------



## arwenmü (8. Januar 2008)

Hi!
danke für die schnelle antwort, den link mit den verschiedenen möglichkeiten zur s/w gestaltung eines bunten bildes hab ich gleich mal ausprobiert, echt klasse

nun hab ich aber trotzdem noch eine frage: wenn ich die roten elemente nun per hand einsetzen kann, wie schaff ich es dann, dass die farbe nicht zu kreischend/grell ist, sondern eine art "dreckigen" überzug hat?

wär prima, wenn mir dabei auch noch geholfen werden könnte,

lg arwenmü


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Du kannst die Ebene mit dem Element mit STRG+Mausklick selektieren (im Ebenen-Editor, auf diese Miniansicht klicken) eine neue Ebene einfügen und innerhalb dieser Selektion dann den gewünschten Effekt mit Brushes, Verläufen etc bearbeiten und dann die Transparenz runter setzen. Oder die Sachen wie Color Burn usw ausprobieren...
Hoffe das bringt dich weiter 

Peez


----------



## arwenmü (8. Januar 2008)

prima, danke, dann werd ich mich mal ans probieren machen ;-)


----------

